# Where to live in Newfoundland



## twiglet (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all,

It's been a while since my last post on here - I tried Dubai (and loved it), but our circumstances changed and I came home (UK).

Completely different this time round, as my wife has an opportunity to transfer to St John's, Newfoundland. We've been doing a lot of research into the area, and I would like to ask your advice about where to live, either in SJ or in the surrounding suburbs. We would both be likely to be working in SJ, and would have two cars.

We have two young children (4 & 2) and are very keen to immerse ourselves into the community. We don't know anyone there yet, and are very outgoing and friendly.

Can you shed any light on the best areas to live, bearing in mind we would ideally like to be in a 4 bed house and would like to be under $2500 a month rent. We've seen a lot of properties that fit the bill coming in way under this, so surely they must be out there?? If I'm deluded, please tell me, I won't be offended. Likewise, I understand that as this is a matter of personal opinion, you may not wish to post a response, but you can pm me if that's ok with you.

Really appreciate your help and advice, on this topic and undoubtedly forthcoming ones.


----------

